# Who does Carbon skinning?



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, as title above I was considering getting the grey centre part on my front bumper right down to the splitter carbon skinned, will that be possible ? As I'm not a fan of the carbon look wrap, would appreciate if anyone can point me in the right direction


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

What part of the country are you from ?


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

drop me a pm if your close to the midlands, we can do it for you.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Pm sent 
Based in birmingham


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Doesn't seem to be many people around doing real Carbon skinning not having much luck


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

you mean this stuff.....


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been looking into giving this ago myself, any tips ?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I was gonna try these guys...Carbon Fibre Sheet, Skinning, CNC Milling | Sycross Carbon

They did a chap on here's interior. Looked pretty good. Was gonna get them to do my bonnet vents and emblem holders first.

Edited to add link to alf's build thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/265338-alf675-litchfield-project-4.html


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Salam bro, Is there anything you havnt tried ?
That's the stuff but I need it on a larger area thought a diy might not give me that finish quality that I require




nozza1 said:


> you mean this stuff.....


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

James @ JM Carbon did my interior parts and they are the pups. Drop him a mail as he's very good. A tad slow but very good work!!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> James @ JM Carbon did my interior parts and they are the pups. Drop him a mail as he's very good. A tad slow but very good work!!!


Does he ship them to Robson in Japan?


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Not sure bud. Took about weeks so maybe?

http://www.jmcarbon.co.uk/custom-carbon-wrapping-18-c.asp


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Pm'd jm Carbon a couple of days ago still awaiting their reply


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

I had my stuff done by sycross, it turn out really well, a few little bits needed touching up, but overall for the price very happy. I would however hesitate to say go with them, as I've put someone else onto them and they've not had quite the same experience with them. I think the process is quite time consuming to get right, so be prepared for a bit of a wait wherever you send it off.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

ifty said:


> Pm'd jm Carbon a couple of days ago still awaiting their reply


Like i said he is a snail when it comes to replying!!!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

ifty said:


> Salam bro, Is there anything you havnt tried ?
> That's the stuff but I need it on a larger area thought a diy might not give me that finish quality that I require


Wslm.

It would seem l have caught the same bug as 'MATT J':bowdown1: his interior is awesome!

Anyways, look whos talkin, if l remember correctly, you uninstalled your engine, then built a forged RB26, then re-installed it, into your mint M.purple r33, in your garage...:bowdown1::bowdown1:

Im pretty sure if you had the time you could do it by yourself, but understand your busy these days.

Have to say tho, it is VERY time consuming if you want to get it right.

Tips?... just follow the instructions when you buy the kit, resin measurement/mixture is key, get it wrong and it will not set.

Waiting for the resin to go tacky or set is PITA.

Tip- when you have done the mixture, heat the resin in its mixing pot with a hairdryer, the heat speeds up the chemical reaction, reducing the tacky/set time, but only for a minute to two, too much heat for long periods of time and you will see the resin set almost instantly!

The bigger the covering, the easier it will be. Small parts are a pain, vacuum bagging is best for small parts but very expensive.

And be patient, it wont happen over night.

Hope I've helped

Good luck.







p.s Ones l prepared earlier....

To think what the likes of 'Robson Leather' and any other JDM company are charging, bleeding day light robbery!!

Alternatively, use the company 'MATT J' used, if they can fit you in, as they are so busy, they're well priced if you dont want the headache.:thumbsup:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

It so happens I've decided to go the diy route ordered a pro kit from easy composites will keep you updated on the progress if any


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

ifty said:


> It so happens I've decided to go the diy route ordered a pro kit from easy composites will keep you updated on the progress if any


Im here if you need me Ifty, only down the road, can pop in to advise.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Appreciate the offer 
I might just take you up on that :thumbsup:
I did send sycross an email they replied with a very reasonable price the issue for me is getting my bumper to them and back without it getting damaged
Ps your Carbon panels look perfect


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought I'd update my progress so far
Decided I haven't the time or expertise to do this, so off it goes to sycross to get skinned professionally,
spoke to Adam from sycross today seems a really nice person to deal with, now the hard part waiting to see the end result, I feel a carbon fetish coming, interior next


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

For what reasons did you got for skinning as opposed to dipping? Once they've had a finishing/protective coat won't they look near enough the same?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So do cubic zirconia and diamond!

For me, the dip looks a bit too regular and doesn't have enough 3d in the weave to look real.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

ifty said:


> Thought I'd update my progress so far
> Decided I haven't the time or expertise to do this, so off it goes to sycross to get skinned professionally,
> spoke to Adam from sycross today seems a really nice person to deal with, now the hard part waiting to see the end result, I feel a carbon fetish coming, interior next


A friend and I went down to his work place to see his work , and it looks great quality. My mate is having a number of his interior pieced skinned at the moment so I will comment on the finish when he gets them back in a few weeks.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

As Adam mentions above without the 3d effect next to a real Carbon grill an splitter it's not going to look right, not a contributing factor for me, as I'm not a fan of the carbon dip, but the price was not a million miles away either :thumbsup:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Mrw said:


> A friend and I went down to his work place to see his work , and it looks great quality. My mate is having a number of his interior pieced skinned at the moment so I will comment on the finish when he gets them back in a few weeks.


From what I've heard about sycross it's bound to be top notch


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

His work is pretty good and prices are very good! This was my interior he done, those we're the first shots, a couple touch up were done after..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/320521-full-carbon-interior.html


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I received some stuff from Sycross that wasn't great. I sent it back with a small complaint about the standard of finishing.

It has now been redone and sent on and the quality is now perfectly acceptable.

Adam


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I'm a fussy git, and what I'm getting done is external which will make any imperfection stand out, I'm sure Adam from sycross will deliver, I'll keep you guys posted on how I get on.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Very interested to see the results.

I'm planing on getting my bonnet vents, side vents and emblem holders done.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Bad pictures, but for completeness of the thread.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/323105-my-modification-thread-2-gt-r-5-a-25.html#post3636098

Will take some better ones when they are installed in the car.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm having quite a large section done all the grey section and the red at the bottom inline with the grey, all the edges and cuts will have to be perfect otherwise they will spoil the whole look of the car, fingers crossed


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

My friend got his bits back recently from sycross and to tell you the truth I was not that impressed. The majority is ok but it seems to be the the quality control is not the best. Lots of resin left on the items and rough edges. He has taken some items back but if I was him I would took a lot more back.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll be collecting mine personally, I'd rather do a 250 round trip and make sure everything is done as expected. I have made my expectations very clear on numerous occasions, all the edges, finish etc will have to be perfect. Otherwise :chairshot


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Has yours got the air intakes in the bumper ? If so I saw as a work in progress yesterday.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes they have, I did remove them from the bumper myself so sycross can layer them with ease, tell me more :runaway:


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

I will pm you.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Thankyou :thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

SamboGrove said:


> opcorn:


Lol


----------



## GTR550Daytona (Sep 21, 2013)

Any updates Ifty?

I'm thinking of doing all my interior bits rather than dipping. 

If it's a top job on your bumper I can take all my interior bits off to send to them


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

+ 1 for updates. Was just thinking about this yesterday.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Sambogrove you might have to get a refill opcorn:
I was expecting my bumper back a couple of weeks ago but unfortunately it's been delayed, I have been promised that it will be ready to collect by Friday latest,
as soon as I have it I will update, Fingers and legs crossed.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

opcorn: refilled!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

There's a lot of unhappy folk on FB who've used Adam, I know he's had difficulties but his customer care is shocking IMHO.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I've used him for my B pillars, they have been taken off, they are not very good to be honest, also matt is correct about the customer service, lots of people are not happy, I'll not be using him again, the quality is not good enough IMHO.


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd be interested to hear more on the finish (but more so I'd like to know how you get in touch with [email protected]?). 

I keep trying the number and messages but to no avail. 

I've got an M3 roof I need sorting if anyone can recommend anyone else?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

I have managed to speak to Adam on the phone a few times, but most contact with sycross has been through emails, I fully understand where you are coming from as they are very difficult to reach at times, Adam seems to be a nice helpful guy, but the customer service as a lot of people have previously mentioned needs a serious looking at.


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

ifty said:


> I have managed to speak to Adam on the phone a few times, but most contact with sycross has been through emails, I fully understand where you are coming from as they are very difficult to reach at times, Adam seems to be a nice helpful guy, but the customer service as a lot of people have previously mentioned needs a serious looking at.


Thanks for the reply. 

I had a few conversations with him back in Jan but was trying to organise getting the roof to him. Since finally wanting to get it done I can't get hold of him via any method lol. 

Will persist but look forward to seeing yours completed and your opinion too.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

If all goes well will let you know by tomorrow


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

ifty said:


> If all goes well will let you know by tomorrow


Cool. 

If all goes well, please ask him to reply LOL


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

RajB said:


> Cool.
> 
> If all goes well, please ask him to reply LOL


That might be a very very long shot, actually a very very very long shot.
He had promised to send me photos of my completed bumper today by "late afternoon" and I'm still waiting and that's five weeks later, 
I'll be making a 300 mile round trip tomorrow to pick it up finished or not, I'm a little PISSED OFF to say the least :chairshot


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Why has it taken so long ? It had a carbon skin on it when I pmd you.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Probably dumped in the corner gathering dust for the last two weeks,
Or it could be that someone has been working on it night and day to achieve that perfect finish I demanded, I wonder


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

ifty said:


> That might be a very very long shot, actually a very very very long shot.
> He had promised to send me photos of my completed bumper today by "late afternoon" and I'm still waiting and that's five weeks later,
> I'll be making a 300 mile round trip tomorrow to pick it up finished or not, I'm a little PISSED OFF to say the least :chairshot


Errrr ok perhaps not then lol


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

Mrw said:


> Why has it taken so long ? It had a carbon skin on it when I pmd you.


I think this is part of the problem. Either it's just bad management or just taking on way too much work.


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

Any other companies out there that don't cost the earth?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Silvercrest are very high quality but then it's reflected in the price, similar to JMC but higher quality here in the UK - not tied to them but have been sent samples and have seen their work.

Silvercrest Woodwork & Design


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

matt j said:


> Silvercrest are very high quality but then it's reflected in the price, similar to JMC but higher quality here in the UK - not tied to them but have been sent samples and have seen their work.
> 
> Silvercrest Woodwork & Design


Cheers Matt. Will give em a call.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

How'd it go Ifty? Did you pick it up?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry for the late update, after the long five week wait and 6 hour round trip it was all worth it 





Like hell it was !! Didn't look too bad from a distance, but close up what can I say sycross has lived up to their reputation, the quality of the finish was far from even acceptable, my bumper has been butchered, I expected a lot better from Adam, after all the reassurances he gave me, obviously something was lost in translation, cars of the road for another few weeks now 
I am currently in talks with Adam to try and solve this amicably :chairshot


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Replacement full carbon items are a much better option. Skinning is ok for lesser value cars but not a GTR.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

I didn't want a full carbon bumper, and I wasn't too fond of the carbon nose cover so I went for this option, but what a mistake


----------



## GTR550Daytona (Sep 21, 2013)

Another few weeks off the road? I'd be livid, especially in this awesome weather

Not a good sign for sycross

I feel for you Ifty


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

ifty said:


> Sorry for the late update, after the long five week wait and 6 hour round trip it was all worth it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hoped that you were going to say it was really good but I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

ifty said:


> Sorry for the late update, after the long five week wait and 6 hour round trip it was all worth it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's not good. Ok so he's deffo off the list. Got to find someone else now then. 

Really hope you sort it amicably for sure.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear this didn't go to plan Ifty.

Did you get it sorted to your satisfaction in the end.

I was going to get them to skin some bits for my car but think i'll give them a miss now.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

After a few emails, Adam and I came to an agreement that if my bumper is not repaired to a high standard, and the carbon layering as it should have been, to a standard that I will be fully satisfied with, by the 25th this Saturday, he will pay out for a new bumper, and return my bumper back to me.
I'm just hoping this time he delivers, as it will have wasted another two weeks of my time. Time for more opcorn:


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

ifty said:


> After a few emails, Adam and I came to an agreement that if my bumper is not repaired to a high standard, and the carbon layering as it should have been, to a standard that I will be fully satisfied with, by the 25th this Saturday, he will pay out for a new bumper, and return my bumper back to me.
> I'm just hoping this time he delivers, as it will have wasted another two weeks of my time. Time for more opcorn:


May as well of found another company (maybe you would of paid a bit more money) but atleast you would know for certain that it will be done properly to the highest of standards, it will be done on time and communication is a lot better. No wasting time.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Donga said:


> May as well of found another company (maybe you would of paid a bit more money) but atleast you would know for certain that it will be done properly to the highest of standards, it will be done on time and communication is a lot better. No wasting time.


When I first gave my bumper to sycross approx 7 weeks ago, it was because they were the only company from a few I knew of that responded to my emails, and seemed helpful, but most of all promised to finish my bumper to a very high standard, the cost didn't even come into it as the job was not priced by anyone else so I didn't have anything to compare with. I had expected a company who specialises in carbon layering to be able to do just that.
It has stayed with sycross now as it is either a repair or replace, if I knew or even had any doubt about the quality of the finish when I first sent my bumper to sycross all this would not have happened.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

ifty said:


> When I first gave my bumper to sycross approx 7 weeks ago, it was because they were the only company from a few I knew of that responded to my emails, and seemed helpful, but most of all promised to finish my bumper to a very high standard, the cost didn't even come into it as the job was not priced by anyone else so I didn't have anything to compare with. I had expected a company who specialises in carbon layering to be able to do just that.
> It has stayed with sycross now as it is either a repair or replace, if I knew or even had any doubt about the quality of the finish when I first sent my bumper to sycross all this would not have happened.



Yep thats what I was saying, if you knew this would happen you would have looked elsewhere and rather have it done properly first time. Go somewhere else and probably pay a little more than be messed around for weeks on end. Sounds like they are taking on more work than they can cope with, rushing and putting quantity before quality, if they are that busy it would of been nice for them to be honest and say it wont be done for a few weeks but it will be done properly. I did think Sycross was a good reputable company you could rely on but I'll cross them off the list for anything involving carbon! Anyhow hope they get it done properly this time for you.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

It's a shame as obviously the GT-R community is quite tight knit community. If they had taken the time do do a decent job here they would have probably got a fair bit of business through the forums. Now though how many people are going to trust them?


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> It's a shame as obviously the GT-R community is quite tight knit community. If they had taken the time do do a decent job here they would have probably got a fair bit of business through the forums. Now though how many people are going to trust them?


IIRC, Adamantium and Alf had interior done by Sycross.. They seemed happy with the end result and service..?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

I was originally promised two weeks 
The quality of the finish on my bumper when I last saw it was shocking, only a miracle can sort that, but being the person I am I thought I'd give sycross one last chance before I get them to replace my bumper, as I prefer to have my original bumper back on the car if at all possible.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

SamboGrove said:


> It's a shame as obviously the GT-R community is quite tight knit community. If they had taken the time do do a decent job here they would have probably got a fair bit of business through the forums. Now though how many people are going to trust them?


Exactly that


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Donga said:


> IIRC, Adamantium and Alf had interior done by Sycross.. They seemed happy with the end result and service..?


After looking at some of their work, they are capable, 
That's if they can give a damn !!


----------



## daryloffset (Dec 6, 2013)

C6 Carbon are the best carbon skinners in the country. They're stuff is superb. I had alot of Audi interior and exterior parts done and they do alot of show car parts for the VAG scene.

Guys name is Paul Brown and you can find them easy on Facebook.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Just a little update
I'm fuming been let down again !!!!
No updates at all in the last two weeks, I had to chase him up today to find out what time he will be getting here, then some bullshit excuse to cover up the delay. 
I've given him till mon morning to transfer the money he owes otherwise I'll have to make a trip down to him and it won't be for a coffee !!!!!
:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sounds like a cowboy outfit.

Amazing how they have been given the opportunity to out it right but still drag it on.

Not that I condone it but sadly sometimes a different approach gets the job done quicker.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

What an absolute joke! I would've thought they'd rectify the mistakes since you gave them the chance but I guess they're not interested in sorting out their reputation!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

I've been more than patient and civilised throughout, come Monday and no money than its a different approach :chairshot


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Has no one pointed the guy to this thread? Surely he would then be able to see he is damaging his own business with his actions?


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Its too late now anyway. I certainly wont be using him, regardless of his excuse if he found this thread. He should expect that in business, you can't treat customers/employee's like sh*t


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

I think I'm a reasonable person, but from a 2 week promise to almost 8 weeks and still nothing, i feel i have no choice but change my approach


----------

